# What is a field cut?



## Pointgold

cubbysan said:


> Today in the convenience store I met a groomer and I talked with her a bit. She said she does a "field cut" on golden retrievers. I have not been happy with my previous groomer. Is this the proper cut for a golden retriever?
> 
> She said it may be called something else too, but that is what she was taught it was called. Sounds like most of it is trimming the belly fur. She did say she does not believe in shaving goldens - thank goodness!


It is a generic term, and depends on who you talk to. It really should only be the shortening of long furnishings. The "proper cut" for Golden Retrievers is technically nothing more the trimming feet and stray hairs. "Neatening".
From the standard:
"Feet may be trimmed and stray hairs neatened, but the natural appearance of coat or outline should not be altered by cutting or clipping."


----------



## cubbysan

Thank you Pointgold!

I told the last groomer just to do that, and he ended up coming home looking like a "poof ball". I couldn't figure out what she did, but I think she cut some of his fur on his back and hips. It just didn't lay the same.

I have the Erik Strickland videos, I should just take the plunge and buy the grooming tools and do it myself.


----------



## Pointgold

cubbysan said:


> Thank you Pointgold!
> 
> I told the last groomer just to do that, and he ended up coming home looking like a "poof ball". I couldn't figure out what she did, but I think she cut some of his fur on his back and hips. It just didn't lay the same.
> 
> I have the Erik Strickland videos, I should just take the plunge and buy the grooming tools and do it myself.


 
I think one of the most concise and easiest tutorials on grooming is this:
Potomac Valley Golden Retriever Club - Grooming A Golden's Ears


----------

